# 2023 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees



## GT75

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!

* Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size
Operating Fee
Reserve Fee
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2022 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee. It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.

Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own. These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).

*2023 Annual Club Dues*
HGVC-Domestic/International $199 (3.15% increase)/$234 (3.08% increase)
By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation) $325 (3.4% increase)/$336 (-4.27% increase)
HGVMax.  $291

*2023 Average MF decrease 5.78% (as of 12/25/2022)


The 2022 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs can be found here. This spreadsheet will be updated with 2023 data in the future.
(Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)

MF thread from previous years **2022* *2021* *2020** 2019 2018 2017 2016 2015 2014 2013

Anderson Ocean Club **Sudio/1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #44*
*Bay Club **2BR/2Bath A Pent - Post #110* *and **2BR Villa/2BR Plan "B" - Post #115*
*Borgo alle Vigne **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #105*
*Boulevard (las vegas strip) **1BR - Post #17** and 2BR - Post #18 and **3BR - Post #19*
*Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club 
Club Regency of Marco Island **2BR (Platinum) - Post #35*
*Coylumbridge **2BR (Original Lodge) - Post #101* and *2BR (Deluxe Lodge) - Post #128* and *3BR - Post #128*
*Craigendarroch Suites 
Craigendarroch Lodges 1BR - Post #108 and 2BR - Post #109 and 3BR - Post #102
Crane All Room Configurations - Post #58
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort **2BR - Bath Tower Unit Gold Season - Post #90*
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers) **Studio - Post #86** and **1BR - Post #29** and **2BR - Post #30*
*Fiesta Americana (an affiliate) **4800 and 7200 pts - Post #4*
*Flamingo **1BR - Post #47** and **2BR - Post #23*
*Grand Islander **1BR/2BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #106*
*Grand Pacific Palisades **2BR - Post #95*
*Grand Waikikian
Harbor View Villas
Hokulani Waikiki
Hurricane House
Kalia Tower **Studio/1BR - Post #62*
*Kings' Land Resort 2BR (Phase I/III) - Post #67 and **2BR (Phase II) - Post #68* *and **1BR (Phase I/III)/1BR Plus (Phase II/III)/3BR (PhaseI)/3BR Premier (Phase III) - Post 88*
*Kohala Suites **All 2BR - Post #66*
*Lagoon Tower **2BR - Post #46* *and **Studio/1BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #61*
*Las Palmeras 
Liberty Place
MarBrisa **2BR - Post #111*
*Maui Bay Villas **1BR/2BR - Post #94** and **3BR - Post #85*
*Ocean 22 **1BR/2BR - Post #39* *and **3BR - Post #54*
*Ocean Enclave **1BR - Post #56** and **2BR - Post #33* *and **3BR - Post #116*
*Ocean Oak **All 2BR - Post #34*
*Ocean Tower **All Unit Sizes - Post #89*
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) **1BR - Post #24** and **2BR - Post #22*
*Parc Soleil **1BR(Platinum) - Post #98** and 2BR(Platinum) - Post #45
Plantation Bay Villas
Plantation Beach Club at IRP 
Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island
Plantation House
Sanibel Cottages 
Seawatch on the Beach
SeaWorld **2BR (OVS I) Platinum- Post #20* and *3BR (OVS II) Platinum- Post #77*
*Shell Island Beach Club
South Beach **1BR (Platinum) - Post #32* and *2BR (Platinum) - Post #43*
*South Seas Club
Sunrise Lodge **1BR - Post #81** and **2BR - Post #75* *and **Studio/3BR/4BR - Post #97*
*The District **1BR - Post #64*
*The Hilton Club of New York **11,200 pts - Post #70*
*The Residences **1BR - Post #69*
*The Charter Club of Marco Beach **2BR (Platinum) - Post #93*
*The Crane
The Cottages
The Quin **All Unit Sizes - Post #87*
*The Surf Club of Marco Island **2BR Platinum - Post #3*
*Tortuga Beach Club
Trump International Hotel **Studio - Post #25** and **1BR - Post #12*8 *and **2BR - Post #21*
*Tuscany Village (International Drive) **2BR Platinum - Post #42** and **2BR Gold - Post #59*
*Valdoro Mountain Lodge **Studio - Post #96** and **1BR - Post #78** and **2BR - Post #74** and **3BR - Post #76*
*Vilamoura **2BR - Post #16*
*West 57th Street **Studio - Post #60* *and **1BR - Post #82** and **1BR Pent - Post #83*


----------



## GT75

The following are the current *best 2023 MFs results as of 12/25/22. (Using the new HGV Point Structure)*




*Important Note on MFs:   In general, HGVC and HC MFs are determined by room size and not by either room class or season.   Using Ocean Enclave 1BR as an example below, the MFs are the same for all of these 1BR rooms and seasons.   MFs/point ratio will be very good (low) from the 1BR Premier in the Platinum season and very bad (high) for 1BR in the Silver season.   Since we are looking for the best MF/point ratio (lowest), I will use the 1BR Premier in the Platinum season in the chart above.*




Note on Florida MFs:  The Real Estate Taxes for HGVC resorts are determined by season.


The MFs file (spreadsheet) now contains 7 years (2017 - 2023) worth of data. Updated 2/25/22.

*Attachments*


----------



## PigsDad

*The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum (11200 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2023 Operating Fee $1045.27
2023 Reserve Fee $314.68
2023 Real Estate Tax $58.19
*Total 2023 MF: $1,418.14*

Increase of $107.13 or 8.2% from 2022 ($1,311.01)

Kurt


----------



## GT75

*Fiesta American Los Cabos (FAVC) - Cabo San Lucas

1 Bedroom = 4800 points*
Total MF - $1,073.76

*7200 points*
Total MF - $1,610.60

FAVC Dues:    $364

*MFs/point $0.2237/pt * *(10% increase)*
Note:  There is a 10% savings for both MFs and club dues for paying early.


----------



## Cyberc

I was just billed the club dues for 2023.

2023 dues are: $336

Since I have opted in on the AI option I assume thats included in the amount.


----------



## dayooper

The Legacy club dues (not Max) have been billed and they are $199.

That’s an increase of $6 and a 3.15% increase over what the $193 the club dues were in 2022.


----------



## pacman777

Cyberc said:


> I was just billed the club dues for 2023.
> 
> 2023 dues are: $336
> 
> Since I have opted in on the AI option I assume thats included in the amount.


I got billed the same $336. I was on AI in 2022 since I own several W57 resale units. Does this Club due amount cover all of my units (which are all resale)?


----------



## GT75

Cyberc said:


> 2023 dues are: $336


Did your international AI rate drop from 2022 $351


----------



## GT75

pacman777 said:


> Does this Club due amount cover all of my units (which are all resale)?


Yes


----------



## Cyberc

GT75 said:


> Did your international AI rate drop from 2022 $351


I guess It must have. MAYBE and just maybe HGVC have aligned the Club dues around the world


----------



## echino

Canada: just got billed USD $199 club dues. Own resale Valdoro and Lagoon Tower.


----------



## Wannabe-snowbird

pacman777 said:


> I got billed the same $336. I was on AI in 2022 since I own several W57 resale units. Does this Club due amount cover all of my units (which are all resale)?


Hi, considering W57th resale, did you happen to get your MF bill yet or do those get billed separate from club dues? We Own a retail deed, new to New York resale.


----------



## dayooper

Wannabe-snowbird said:


> Hi, considering W57th resale, did you happen to get your MF bill yet or do those get billed separate from club dues? We Own a retail deed, new to New York resale.



The club dues are billed separately from the MF's. The MF's get posted by the individual resorts. Some, like the Vegas resorts should be out soon while others will be later in the year. Developer and resale bought deeds have come out at the same time in past years.

You can wait until everything gets posted and pay all at once, if you like.


----------



## Wannabe-snowbird

Never even noticed club dues were billed separate. Just checked…we were billed $291 (hgvmax) (2022 hgvmax $281) increase of $10!


----------



## dayooper

Wannabe-snowbird said:


> Never even noticed club dues were billed separate. Just checked…we were billed $291 (hgvmax) (2022 hgvmax $281) increase of $10!



That's a little over 3.5%


----------



## GT75

Maintenance fee for Vilamoura 2br, all seasons.

MF for 2022 €712.71 or $718.62

Increase over 2021 €9.15 or 1,3%




Cyberc said:


> Just in for 2022
> 
> Maintenance fee for Vilamoura 2br, all seasons.
> 
> MF for 2022 €712.71 or $718.62
> 
> Increase over 2021 €9.15 or 1,3%
> 
> The MF for 2022 may seem lower in USD than 2021, but that's due to poor or great exchange rate(depends on where you live) between USD and EUR.


----------



## Cyberc

Just in for 2023

HGVC at the Boulevard - 1Bedroom - 3400/4200/4800/6200 old points and 5440/6720/7680/9920 new points


Total Amount Due

2023 Operating Fee$511.7201/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$174.3801/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$25.5101/01/2023

a total of: $711.61

An increase over last year 2022 4,83% or $32.76


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC on The Boulevard - 2 Bedroom *8000/9280/11200/13440 points

Operating Fee    $692.12
Reserve Fee       $261.22
Real Estate Tax    $38.21

*Total                    $991.55*

Last year MF’s were $944.41. They increased $47.14 or 4.99%


----------



## natarajanv

*HGVC on The Boulevard- 3 Bedroom plus* (15360 platinum/11200 Gold points)

2023 Operating Fee      $865.00    
2023 Reserve Fee         $344.43    
2023 Real Estate Tax     $50.38    
*Total                            $1,259.81*

Increase of $60.89 (5.07% increase over 2022 MF)


----------



## mrharris03

*SeaWorld (OVS I), 2BR, Platinum Season (11200 points)*

2023 Operating Fee $836.37
2023 Reserve Fee $356.39
2023 Real Estate Tax $240.52

*TOTAL $1433.28 (increase of $70.76 or 5.19% over 2022)*


----------



## Wright17s

Trump 2 bdrm 10,500 "old", 16,800 "new" points


2023 Operating Fee$1,743.2601/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$296.7001/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$97.2801/01/2023

Total: $2,137.24

An increase over last year of  4.6% or $94.37


----------



## Wright17s

Paradise 2 bdrm 7,000 "old", 11,200 "new" points


2023 Operating Fee$723.6901/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$309.7501/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$45.4401/01/2023

Total: $1,078.88

An increase over last year of 5% or $51.39


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC at The Flamingo 2 Bedroom *5600/8000/11200 points


2023 Operating Fee         $788.79
2023 Reserve Fee             $352.79
2023 Real Estate Tax           $47.60

*Total Fee                       $1189.18*

That’s a $47.04 (4.11%) increase over last year’s MF’s ($1142.14).


----------



## CarlosRobayo23

*Paradise 1BD - 4800 "old"  - 7680 "new" points*


2023 Operating Fee$533.3501/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$206.7801/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$30.3301/01/2023

Total Fee: $770.46

An increase over last year ($689.09) of 10.5% or $81.37


----------



## Nowaker

*Trump Studio Platinum - 5,250 old / 8,400 new points*

2023 Operating Fee - $924.94
2023 Reserve Fee - $105.52
2023 Real Estate Tax - $34.60
*TOTAL: $1,065.06*

From $1,001.99 to $1,065.06, that's +$63.07, or *+6.3%*.


----------



## Nowaker

Cyberc said:


> HGVC at the Boulevard - 1Bedroom - 3400/4200/4800/6200 old points and *5540*/6720/7680/9920 new points


Typo: should be 5440.


----------



## Cyberc

Nowaker said:


> Typo: should be 5440.


You are right. I have modified my post. 

thanks.


----------



## FilthyForever

*Anderson Ocean Club Studio* - 1100/1600/2200 old 1760/2560/3520 new

2023 Operating Fee - $566.23
2023 Reserve Fee - $86.64
2023 Real Estate Tax - $38.57

*Total 2023 MF - $691.64*
(an increase of +$31.40 or +4.75%)


----------



## mscheribel59

Elara 1 bedroom Platinum 7,680 new points


2023 Operating Fee$746.3001/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$160.6201/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$37.0901/01/2023
 
$944.01
Moderator added:
Increase of $33.68 or 3.7% from 2022


----------



## Magus

Elara - 2 bedroom - 9600 old, 15360 new



2023 Operating Fee$980.2601/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$226.1901/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$61.5501/01/2023

$1,268.00 total, +3.6%


----------



## GMan82

Elara 2BD Platinum (8400 old, 13440 new)

Operating Fee: $980.26
Reserve Fee: $226.19
Real Estate Tax: $61.55

*Total: $1268*

(Club Dues $199 not included)

Moderator added:   Same as previous post


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach 1BD Platinum* (7680 points)                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

2023 Operating Fee$910.95+1.6%2023 Reserve Fee$241.15+6.5%2023 Real Estate Tax$92.47-1.2%2023 Club Dues$199.00+3.1%

Total: $1,443.57 (+2.7%) w/ club dues
*Total: $1,244.57 (+2.4%) w/o club dues*


----------



## skier4

*Ocean Enclave 2-bdrm (7000 old, 11200 new)*

Operating Fee: $962.62
Reserve Fee: $224.26
Property Taxes: $74.99
TOTAL: $1261.87
2022 was $1201.72 so a $60.15 increase (5.01%)


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Oak - 2 BR (all units are 2BR/all seasons same)*

2023 Operating Fee - $1039.86
2023 Reserve Fee - $ 225.12
2023 Real Estate Tax - $66.73
*2023 Total -  $1,331.71  *Increase of $62.78 or 4.95% from 2022


----------



## Seagila

*CLUB REGENCY of MARCO ISLAND*

_*2BR 11,200 new/ 7,000 old (Fixed Platinum Week)*_

2022 Operating Fee $970.98
2022 Reserve Fee $267.90
2022 Real Estate Tax $27.61
*Total MF Cost 2022 (without club dues): $1,266.49*

_2022 MF was $1,174.48, increase of $92.01 or 7.84%_


----------



## Kokolea

My 2023 international club dues is $234.（3.08% increase）


----------



## Nowaker

mscheribel59 said:


> Elara 1 bedroom Platinum 7,680 new points


Same numbers for Elara 1 BR Grand Gold 8000 new / 5000 old points. Could you make a note of that?


----------



## lds337

*The Crane - 2 Bedroom - 2BL (30,720 New / 19,200 Old)*

2023 Operating Fee - $3,043.21
2023 Reserve Fee - $447.68
2023 Real Estate Tax - $16.78
*2023 Total - $3,507.67*


----------



## lds337

*Ocean 22 - 1 Bedroom Plus - 1BP (9,920 New / 6,200 Old)*

2023 Operating Fee - $711.71
2023 Reserve Fee - $140.82
2023 Real Estate Tax - $36.04
*2023 Total - $888.57  Increase of $41.44 or 4.89% from 2022

Ocean 22 - 2 Bedroom Plus - 2BP (13,440 New / 8,400 Old)*

2023 Operating Fee - $917.48
2023 Reserve Fee - $213.26
2023 Real Estate Tax - $54.58
*2023 Total - $1,185.32   Increase of $56.53 or 5.01% from 2022

Note:  Moderator added*


----------



## dayooper

lds337 said:


> *Ocean Oak - 1 Bedroom Plus - 1BP (9,600 New / 6,200 Old)*
> 
> 2023 Operating Fee - $711.71
> 2023 Reserve Fee - $ 140.82
> 2023 Real Estate Tax - $36.04
> *2023 Total - $888.57*



Huh? Is this Ocean Enclave or Ocean 22? I didn’t think Ocean Oak had 1 bedrooms.


----------



## lds337

dayooper said:


> Huh? Is this Ocean Enclave or Ocean 22? I didn’t think Ocean Oak had 1 bedrooms.


Sorry Ocean 22 - I will update the post.  Maybe subconsciously I posted what I want to own vs. what I do own


----------



## mscheribel59

Tuscany 2 Bedroom Platinum  11,200 new points


2023 Operating Fee$940.2401/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$285.3801/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$214.7801/01/2023
 
$1,440.40

Was $1,372.28 last year. Increase of $ 68.12 or 5% increase


----------



## phil1ben

*2 Bedroom annual Platinum South Beach* 7000 points old 11,200 new:


Operating Fee - $1,345.91
Reserve Fee - 356.46
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) - 142.93
TOTAL - 1845.30
Increase/decrease over 2022 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional) - From $1804.14 to $1845.30, or *+2.3%*
*Increase since purchase resale in 2011 -    $1,279.86 to 1,845.30, or 44.71%, or an average of 3.68% per year over 12 years.*
An annual increase of 3.68% is not awful in my opinion, although South Beach owners pay among the highest annual maintenance fees.


----------



## Jeff Kenyon

*Anderson Ocean Club - Studio*
2023 Operating Fee $566.23
2023 Reserve Fee $86.84
2023 Real Estate Tax $3857
*Total 2023 MF: $691.64
Total 2022 MF: $660.24*
Increase of $31.40 (4.76%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 1BR*
2023 Operating Fee $699.14
2023 Reserve Fee $122.75
2023 Real Estate Tax $54.51
*Total 2023 MF: $876.40
Total 2022 MF: $836.08*
Increase of $40.32 (4.82%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 2BR*
2023 Operating Fee $1,041.58
2023 Reserve Fee $215.27
2023 Real Estate Tax $95.60
*Total 2023 MF: $1,352.45
Total 2022 MF: $1,288.08*
Increase of $64.37 (5.00%)

*Anderson Ocean Club - 3BR*
2023 Operating Fee $1,201.61
2023 Reserve Fee $258.51
2023 Real Estate Tax $114.80
*Total 2023 MF: $1,574.92
Total 2022 MF: $1,499.31*
Increase of $75.61 (5.04%)


----------



## Wannabe-snowbird

*Parc Soleil 2 Bedroom annual Platinum *
operating fee- $1026.03
Reserve fee- $390.87
Real Estate Taxes- $254.21
——————————————
total $1671.11 (increase of $81.66 or 4.89% from 2022)


----------



## echino

Hilton Hawaiian Village *Lagoon Tower* 2br

2023 Operating Fee     $1,451.49
2023 Reserve Fee     $372.37
2023 Real Estate Tax     $195.78
2023 Hawaii GE Tax     $85.94
2023 Total *$2,105.58*

+$203.52 or *+10.7%* over 2022

Moderator added: 2022 MFs also included an $89.35 HOA Owner's Surplus credit


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC at The Flamingo 1 Bedroom *3840/5430/7680 points


2023 Operating Fee $722.92
2023 Reserve Fee $296.08
2023 Real Estate Tax $39.97

*Total Fee $1058.97*

Last years MF was $1018.48 for a difference of $40.48 (a 4.0% increase).


This is taken from The Flamingo Annual Billing Budget


----------



## GT75

dayooper said:


> *HGVC at The Flamingo 1 Bedroom *3840/5430/7689 points


Shouldn't the last number be 7680?


----------



## dayooper

GT75 said:


> Shouldn't the last number be 7680?



Yup, Big fingers and small iPhone keypads make for typo's. Fixed it.


----------



## letsgobobby

Lagoon 2BR plus
13,440 points

2022 - $1902.06
2023 - $2105.58

difference $203 > 10%

there was an $89.35 owner surplus credit in 2022 which is why the jump was so big


----------



## dayooper

letsgobobby said:


> Lagoon 2BR plus
> 13,440 points
> 
> 2022 - $1902.06
> 2023 - $2095.06
> 
> difference $193 > 10%
> 
> there was an $89.35 owner surplus credit in 2022 which is why the jump was so big



Maybe we should compare this to the year before?


----------



## GT75

letsgobobby said:


> Lagoon 2BR plus
> 13,440 points
> 
> 2022 - $1902.06
> 2023 - $2095.06


Can you also add the breakdown, (Operating, reserve, RE and HI GE Tax?    I think that something isn't correct somewhere because your post and Post # 46 should be the same.









						2023 Hilton Grand Vacations Maintenance Fees
					

HGVC at the Boulevard - 1Bedroom - 3400/4200/4800/6200 old points and 5540/6720/7680/9920 new points  Typo: should be 5440.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## letsgobobby

2023:

2023 Operating Fee - $1451.49
2023 Reserve Fee - $372.37
2023 Real Estate Taxes - $195.78
2023 Hawaii GE Tax - $85.94
2023 Club Dues - $199

same, must have made a math error


----------



## CanuckTravlr

In addition to *Post #39*, here are the numbers for the 3-Bedroom Plus (Platinum).

*Moderator*:  Please note that the *new* points shown in post #39 for the 1-Bedroom Plus (Platinum) should be *9,920


Ocean 22 - 3 BR Plus Platinum (3BP) - 15,360 (new)/9,600 (old) points*

2023 Operating Fee - $1,077.57
2023 Reserve Fee - $269.62
2023 Real Estate Tax - $69.01

*2023 Total - $1,416.20

Increase of $68.25, or 5.06% over 2022 ($1,347.95)*


----------



## WIHuck

*Anderson Ocean Club 3BP Platinum 15,360 points*
2023 Operating Fee $1,201.61
2023 Reserve Fee $258.51
2023 Real Estate Taxes $114.80
Total = $1,574.92

Moderator added:     Same as Post #44.


----------



## WIHuck

*Ocean Enclave 1BR *Silver 3,840 points

2023 Operating Fee $697.78
2023 Reserve Fee $140.44
2023 Real Estate Taxes $46.96
Total = $885.18

Moderator added:
*Increase of $41.00, or 4.86% over 2022 ($844.18)*


----------



## GT75

dayooper said:


> Maybe we should compare this to the year before?


I added a note on both the post and MFs.    But, it does explain the large MF increase for this resort.


----------



## GT75

*The Crane - Studio Garden View *
2023 Operating Fee - $696.67
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $95.44
2023 Real Estate Tax - $3.58
*2023 Total - $795.68
Increase of $17.71, or 2.27% over 2022 ($777.98)

The Crane - 1BR Park*
2023 Operating Fee - $1016.89
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $121.68
2023 Real Estate Tax - $4.56
*2023 Total - $1143.13
Increase of $27.01, or 2.42% over 2022 ($1116.12)

The Crane - 1BR Deluxe*
2023 Operating Fee - $1433.85
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $182.13
2023 Real Estate Tax - $6.83
*2023 Total - $1622.81
Increase of $38.09, or 2.40% over 2022 ($1584.72)

The Crane - 1BR with Pool/Garden*
2023 Operating Fee - $1689.16
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $210.56
2023 Real Estate Tax - $7.89
*2023 Total - $1907.61
Increase of $47.79, or 2.51% over 2022 ($1860.82)

The Crane - 1BR Penthouse with Rooftop Plunge Pool*
2023 Operating Fee - $1286.23
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $201.81
2023 Real Estate Tax - $7.56
*2023 Total - $1495.60
Increase of $31.80, or 2.17% over 2022 ($1463.80)

The Crane - 1BR Deluxe Penthouse with Plunge Pool*
2023 Operating Fee - $1811.87
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $295.07
2023 Real Estate Tax - $11.06
*2023 Total - $2118.00
Increase of $44.78, or 2.16% over 2022 ($2073.22)

The Crane - 1BR Deluxe with Ocean View*
2023 Operating Fee - $1520.26
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $188.70
2023 Real Estate Tax - $7.07
*2023 Total - $1716.03
Increase of $40.98, or 2.45% over 2022 ($1675.05)

The Crane - 1BR Deluxe Ocean View/Pool*
2023 Operating Fee - $2016.72
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $314.28
2023 Real Estate Tax - $11.78
*2023 Total - $2342.78
Increase of $59.19, or 2.59% over 2022 ($2283.59)

The Crane - 1BR Deluxe Ocean View/Plunge Pool*
2023 Operating Fee - $1895.29
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $248.67
2023 Real Estate Tax - $9.32
*2023 Total - $2153.28
Increase of $50.86, or 2.41% over 2022 ($2102.42)

The Crane - 2BR with Pool & Garden*
2023 Operating Fee - $2238.33
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $283.98
2023 Real Estate Tax - $10.64
*2023 Total - $2532.95
Increase of $62.07, or 2.51% over 2022 ($2470.88)

The Crane - 2BR Ocean View & Pool*
2023 Operating Fee - $3043.21
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $447.68
2023 Real Estate Tax - $16.78
*2023 Total - $3507.67
Increase of $80.09, or 2.34% over 2022 ($3427.58)

The Crane - 2BR Ocean View Penthouse with Plunge Pool*
2023 Operating Fee - $3487.86
2023 Reserve Fee  -  $527.18
2023 Real Estate Tax - $19.76
*2023 Total - $4034.80
Increase of $89.63, or 2.27% over 2022 ($3945.17)*


----------



## WIHuck

*Tuscany Village - 2BR Gold 8,000 points*
2023 Operating Fee = $940.24
2023 Reserve Fee = $285.38
2023 Real Estate Taxes = $139.46
*2023 Total = $1,365.08*

Moderator added:
*Increase of $64.53 or 4.67% over 2022 ($1300.55)*


----------



## GMan82

*West 57th STP Platinum 5250/8400*

2023 Operating Fee - $1372.10
2023 Reserve Fee - $181.37
2023 Real Estate Tax - $172.81
*TOTAL: $1726.28*

An increase of $83.02 (5.05%)


----------



## alwysonvac

*Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village*

2023 Budget




2022 Budget




*Studio*
2022 TOTAL $835.60
2023 TOTAL $889.45
_Increase of $53.85 (6.44%) 
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*One Bedroom*
2022 TOTAL $1,390.27
2023 TOTAL $1,472.89
_Increase of $82.62 (5.94%) 
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*Two Bedroom*
2022 TOTAL $1,910.06
2023 TOTAL $2,019.64
_Increase of $109.58 (5.74%) 
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*Two Bedroom Penthouse*
2022 TOTAL $2,412.98
2023 TOTAL $2,548.65
_Increase of $135.67 (5.62%) 
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*Three Bedroom Penthouse*
2022 TOTAL $2,915.89
2023 TOTAL $3,077.66
_Increase of $161.77 (5.55%) 
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_


New Point Chart




Old Point Chart


----------



## alwysonvac

*Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village*

2023 Budget




2022 Budget




*Studio*
2022 TOTAL $833.40
2023 TOTAL $878.51
_Increase of $45.11 (5.41%) 
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

*One Bedroom*
2022 TOTAL $1,448.54
2023 TOTAL $1,520.07
_Increase of $71.53 (4.94%) 
Note: This doesn't include HI GE Tax_

New Point Chart




Old Point Chart



​


----------



## sensui

Elara in Vegas, 1BDR Platinum season
Old points 7000, New points 11,200


2023 Club Dues$199.0001/01/20232023 Operating Fee$746.3001/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$160.6201/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$37.0901/01/2023

Total due $1,143.01

Moderator added:
Total w/o club dues:   $944.01
Same as Post #29


----------



## Magus

*The District, 1 bedroom platinum*


2023 Operating Fee$1,237.2901/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$142.6501/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$116.3301/01/2023
$1496.27 total
Moderator added:
*Increase of $40.91, or 2.81% over 2022 ($1455.36)*


----------



## alwysonvac

*HGVC FLAMINGO (Las Vegas) one bedroom history*

*My Maintenance Fees for Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum from 2003 to 2023*

*Operating Cost (OE) has almost doubled (168%) since 2003*
*Reserves (RE) has almost quintuple (478%) since 2003 *
*Club Dues has doubled (234%) since 2003*
*Real Estate Tax stayed in the same ballpark since 2003  *

*TOTAL Maintenance Fee Cost*

Operating Expense $12,111.44
Reserve Fee $3,420.38
Real Estate Taxes  $723.67
*SUB TOTAL $16,255.46*
ARDA $83.09 (Optional)
Annual Club Dues $2,763.00
Special Assessment $251.33
*TOTAL $19,327.79 *(average across 21 years $920.37)
_NOTE: This amount doesn’t represent Grand total spent (excludes purchase price, closing cost, and various increasing transaction fees) or negative impacts (due to higher point requirements at HGVC resorts and Hilton hotels, and higher HGVC open season rates)._




		Code:
	

YEAR      OE           RE     TAX        SUB      ARDA     DUES       SA      TOTAL      Increase
2003    $431.46    $62.32    $31.52    $525.30    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $613.30    $0.00
2004    $433.63    $67.59    $33.70    $534.92    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $622.92    $9.62
2005    $442.44    $72.40    $34.40    $549.24    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $637.24    $14.32
2006    $451.21    $77.67    $35.52    $564.40    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $652.40    $15.16
2007    $470.62    $89.41    $37.99    $598.02    $3.00    $90.00    $59.80   $750.82    $98.42
2008    $501.59    $105.74   $38.21    $645.54    $3.00    $90.00    $96.20   $834.74    $83.92
2009    $539.78    $100.56   $41.79    $682.13    $3.00    $95.00    $95.33   $875.46    $40.72
2010    $546.51    $119.11   $49.09    $714.71    $3.00    $99.00    $0.00    $816.71    ($58.75)
2011    $557.44    $129.93   $44.04    $731.41    $3.00    $114.00   $0.00    $848.41    $31.70
2012    $565.26    $141.56   $26.97    $733.79    $3.00    $119.00   $0.00    $855.79    $7.38
2013    $585.80    $153.70   $27.63    $767.13    $3.00    $125.00   $0.00    $892.13    $36.34
2014    $599.22    $166.13   $31.62    $796.97    $5.00    $136.00   $0.00    $932.97    $40.84
2015    $616.60    $180.14   $29.45    $826.19    $5.00    $140.00   $0.00    $966.19    $33.22
2016    $635.54    $188.71   $29.64    $853.89    $5.00    $150.00   $0.00    $1,003.89  $37.70
2017    $639.49    $204.94   $29.56    $873.99    $5.00    $159.00   $0.00    $1,037.99  $34.10
2018    $648.28    $222.57   $29.98    $900.83    $5.00    $170.00   $0.00    $1,075.83  $37.84
2019    $665.60    $241.72   $30.49    $937.81    $5.00    $176.00   $0.00    $1,111.81  $35.98
2020    $678.29    $261.05   $31.35    $970.69    $5.00    $182.00   $0.00    $1,157.69  $45.88
2021    $675.38    $261.04   $34.63    $971.05    $5.00    $186.00   $0.00    $1,162.05  $4.36
2022    $704.35    $278.01   $36.12    $1018.48   $5.00    $193.00   $0.00    $1,216.48  $54.43
2023    $722.92    $296.08   $39.97    $1058.97   $5.00    $199.00   $0.00    $1,262.97  $46.49



*Legend*
OE = Operating Expense
RE = Reserve Fee
TAX = Real Estate Tax
Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
DUES = Club Dues (_increased from $85 to $176)_
SA = Special Assessment _(in 2007, 2008 and 2009)










_

New Point Chart




Old Point Chart


----------



## Kokolea

*▼Kohala Suites / All 2BR units*

＊Old：7000 / 8400 / 9600
＊New：11200 / 13440 / 15360

2023 Operating Fee $1,252.90
2023 Reserve Fee $422.63
2023 Real Estate Tax $92.09
2023 Hawaii GE Tax $78.95

*Total $1,846.57  *(increase of $87.64(4.98%) from 2022 ($1,758.93)


----------



## GT75

*Kings Land, 2 Bedroom Premier (Phase I/III)*

2023 Operating Fee $1,448.30 
2023 Reserve Fee $344.77 
2023 Real Estate Tax $102.21 
2023 Hawaii GE Tax $84.49 
2023 *Total $1,979.77* (increase of $99.66(5.3%) from 2022 ($1,880.11)


----------



## mrharris03

*Kings Land, 2 Bedroom (Phase II) - 11,200 points (old 7000 points)* *
We own fixed weeks 51 & 52, but assume this is the same for Platinum season

2023 Operating Fee   $1,312.45
2023 Reserve Fee       $ 285.93
2023 Real Estate Tax   $ 84.77
2023 Hawaii GE Tax    $ 75.32

*TOTAL $1758.47 *(increase of $87.27 (5.22%) from 2022 ($1671.20))


----------



## mrharris03

*The Residences by Hilton Club, 1BR Penthouse (Gold Season - Old 11600/New 18560 points)*

2023 Operating Fee   $2,672.43
2023 Reserve Fee      $   257.62
2023 Real Estate Tax $   264.27

*2023 TOTAL               $3,194.32 *(an increase of $163.35 (5.39%) over 2022 ($3,030.97) after backing out COVID-19 surplus ($412.20) credit)


----------



## mrharris03

*The Hilton Club of New York - Old 7000 points/New 11200 points (HC sold as UDI)*

2023 Operating Fee  $1,842.40
2023 Reserve Fee     $197.40
2023 Real Estate Tax $249.20

*2023 TOTAL              $2,289.00 (32.7 cents per old point; 20.44 cents per new point, an increase of 1.42/0.89 cents per old/new point (4.54%) over 2022 (after backing out COVID-19 surplus credit))*

*Hilton Club of New York Club Dues for 2023 are $336.00


----------



## TUGBrian

someone sent this in a pm vs a reply:

Resort Name/Unit Size: Grand Waikikian
Operating Fee: $1,110.22
Reserve Fee: $239.43
Property Taxes (Real Estate Tax): $146.27
Hawaii GE Tax: $63.60
TOTAL: $1,559.52 (+192.75)


----------



## findbrianlee21

mrharris03 said:


> *The Hilton Club of New York - Old 7000 points/New 11200 points (HC sold as UDI)*
> 
> 2023 Operating Fee  $1,842.40
> 2023 Reserve Fee     $197.40
> 2023 Real Estate Tax $249.20
> 
> *2023 TOTAL              $2,289.00 (32.7 cents per old point; 20.44 cents per new point, an increase of 1.42/0.89 cents per old/new point (4.54%) over 2022 (after backing out COVID-19 surplus credit))*
> 
> *Hilton Club of New York Club Dues for 2023 are $336.00



Could you explain what backing iut of the credit means? I’ve been interested in HC or bHC resale so I was curious. Thanks.


----------



## mrharris03

findbrianlee21 said:


> Could you explain what backing iut of the credit means? I’ve been interested in HC or bHC resale so I was curious. Thanks.



Because both the Residences and Hilton Club are located in the Hilton Midtown, which was shut down for a large part of 2021, reopening in October/November 2021, the HOAs for both the Residences and Hilton Club had lower expenses in 2021, resulting in an operating credit that was applied against 2022 MFs, lowering the net payment by Members for 2022 MFs (and resulting in a large apparent increase in MFs versus 2023 if not backed out). I do not expect that credit to recur (and it did not recur in 2023) unless the Hilton Midtown is shut down for an extended period of time again. Hope this helps!


----------



## echino

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge* 2br

Fees are paid in two parts, one is due January 1, the other is due July 1.

2023 Operating Fee     $555.18     01/01/2023
2023 Operating Fee     $555.18     07/01/2023
2023 Reserve Fee     $557.45     01/01/2023
2023 Real Estate Tax     $67.39     01/01/2023
2023 Total *$1,735.20*

+$126.87 or *+7.89%* over 2022


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge at Park City, Utah - 2BR Premier Ski Season (Platinum)
13440/16800 point room types*

2023 Operating Fee $1200.90
2023 Reserve Fee $321.28
2023 Real Estate Tax $118.48
*Total 2023 MF: $1640.66*

Increase of $93.83  or 6.07% from 2022 ($1546.83)


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro Mtn Lodge at Breckenridge, CO - 3BR Ski Season (Platinum)
13440 point room type*

2023 Operating Fee $1350.74
2023 Reserve Fee $718.63
2023 Real Estate Tax $86.87
*Total 2023 MF: $2156.24*

Increase of $156.17 or 7.81% from 2022 ($2000.07)


----------



## PigsDad

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)
3BR Platinum (13440 points)*

2023 Operating Fee $1,096.53
2023 Reserve Fee $357.74
2023 Real Estate Tax $250.15
*Total 2023 MF: $1,704.42*

Increase of $79.40 or 4.9% from 2022 ($1,625.02)

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 1BR Plus Platinum (9920 points)*

2023 Operating Fee $861.20
2023 Reserve Fee $390.38
2023 Real Estate Tax $47.19
*2023 TOTAL $1,298.77*

Increase of $96.50 (8.03%) from 2022 ($1,202.27)

Kurt


----------



## magmue

*West 57th Studio Premier*

2023 Operating fee $1,372.10
2023 Reserve fee $181.37
2023 Real estate taxes $172.81
*Total 2023 MF: $1,726.28*

Increase of $78.02 or 4.7% over 2022 MF ($1,648.26)

Moderator added:    Same as Post #60.


----------



## magmue

*Kingsland 2BR Plus Phase I/III*

2023 Operating fee $1,448.30
2023 Reserve fee $344.77
2023 Real estate tax $102.21
2023 Hawaii GE tax $84.49
*Total 2023 MF $1,979.77 *(same as for KL 2BR Premier)

Increase of $99.66 or 5.3% from 2022


----------



## Wright17s

*Sunrise Lodge 1 BR*

2023 Operating Fee $969.29 
2023 Reserve Fee $236.60
2023 Real Estate Tax $87.25
*Total 2023 MF $1,293.14*

Increase of $74.85 or 6.1% from 2022


----------



## Cyberc

MF just in for 1br’s at West 57th

1br/1br plus/1br premiere all seasons.

2023 Operating Fee $2,118,36
2023 Reserve Fee $306.63
2023 Real Estate Tax $292.16

*Total 2023 MF: $2,717.15

increase over last year 4,71%*


I had to calculate the breakdown myself from the budget paper.


----------



## Cyberc

MF just in for the Penthouse at West 57th

1br Penthouse all seasons

2023 Operating Fee $3,224.61
2023 Reserve Fee $359.74
2023 Real Estate Tax $342.76

*Total 2023 MF: $3,927.11

Increase over last year: 4,82%*

I had to calculate the breakdown myself from the budget paper.


----------



## Eric B

The Quin Studio Penthouse - 23,040 new bHC points

2023 Operating Fee - $1,870.50
2023 Reserve Fee - $116.29
2023 Real Estate Taxes - $261.44
Total - $2,248.23

2023 Club Dues - $291 (Max)


----------



## REDDOG24

Maui Bay Villas 3BR Penthouse Premium - 46,000 HGVC points (new)

2023 Operating Fee - $3,078.55
2023 Reserve Fee - $327.33
2023 Real Estate Taxes - $901.10
2023 Hawaii GE Tax - $141.89
Total - $4,448.87
Increase of $170.61 or 3.99% from 2022

2023 Club Dues - $291.00 (Max)


----------



## Hobokie

*ELARA by HGVC Studio Plus Platinum Season 5600 POINTS EY*


2023 Operating Fee$571.7201/01/20232023 Reserve Fee$111.6901/01/20232023 Real Estate Tax$18.8301/01/2023*TOTAL: $702.24 *Moderator added:
Increase of $25.53 or 3.77% from 2022
2023 Club Dues$199.0001/01/2023


----------



## Eric B

The Quin - all unit sizes from approved budget (reserves, taxes, and total were provided; I did the math for operating and it matched my bill):


Operating FeeReserve FeeTaxesTotalPlatinumPlatinum $/pGoldGold $/pStudio$           1,586.20$          97.47$    219.12$ 1,902.798,400$         0.22656,000$ 0.3171Studio Plus$           1,749.04$       108.25$    243.36$ 2,100.6511,520$         0.18238,160$ 0.2574Studio Premier$           1,974.52$       123.18$    276.93$ 2,374.6314,880$         0.159610,080$ 0.2356Studio Premier Plus$           2,124.84$       133.13$    299.31$ 2,557.2820,160$         0.126813,920$ 0.1837Studio Penthouse$           1,870.50$       116.29$    261.44$ 2,248.2323,040$         0.097616,800$ 0.13381 BR Premier$           3,402.56$       217.74$    489.52$ 4,109.8220,160$         0.203913,920$ 0.29521 BR Premier Plus$           3,421.35$       218.99$    492.32$ 4,132.6626,880$         0.153718,560$ 0.22271 BR Penthouse$           4,546.29$       293.48$    659.79$ 5,499.5633,600$         0.163723,200$ 0.2371


----------



## GT75

*Kings Land, 1 Bedroom (Phase I/III)*
2023 Operating Fee $1,211.02
2023 Capital Reserve Fee $241.31
2023 Painting Reserve Fee $0.69
2023 Real Estate Tax $71.74
2023 *Total $1,524.76
Increase of $74.86 or 5.16% from 2022*
Note: This doesn't include Hawaii GE Tax

*Kings Land, 1 Bedroom Plus (Phase II/III)*
2023 Operating Fee $1,072.96
2023 Capital Reserve Fee $181.68
2023 Painting Reserve Fee $0.52
2023 Real Estate Tax $54.01
2023 *Total $1,309.17
Increase of $62.76 or 5.03% from 2022*
Note: This doesn't include Hawaii GE Tax

*Kings Land, 3 Bedroom (Phase I)*
2023 Operating Fee $1,663.36
2023 Capital Reserve Fee $436.67
2023 Painting Reserve Fee $1.26
2023 Real Estate Tax $129.83
2023 *Total $2,231,12
Increase of $114.45 or 5.41% from 2022*
Note: This doesn't include Hawaii GE Tax

*Kings Land, 3 Bedroom Premier (Phase III)*
2023 Operating Fee $1,866.48
2023 Capital Reserve Fee $524.40
2023 Painting Reserve Fee $1.51
2023 Real Estate Tax $155.91
2023 *Total $2,548.30*

Note: This doesn't include Hawaii GE Tax


----------



## bcjenkins

*Ocean Tower 2023 Maintenance Fees*
Note (Moderator added): These don't include Hawaii GE Tax

*Studio*
Operating Fee: $ 846.16
Reserve Fee: $ 108.19
Real Estate Tax: $ 44.99
*Total: $ 999.34 (+4.5%)*

*1 BR*
Operating Fee: $ 1,348.44
Reserve Fee: $ 175.63
Real Estate Tax: $ 73.04
*Total: $ 1,597.11 (+4.4%)

1 BR Plus*
Operating Fee: $ 1,125.82
Reserve Fee: $ 145.74
Real Estate Tax: $ 60.61
*Total: $ 1,332.17 (+4.4%)

2 BR*
Operating Fee: $ 1,653.86
Reserve Fee: $ 216.63
Real Estate Tax: $90.09
*Total: $ 1,960.58 (+4.4%)

3 BR*
Operating Fee: $ 2,459.71
Reserve Fee: $ 324.82
Real Estate Tax: $135.08
*Total: $ 2,919.61 (+4.3%)*


----------



## Jon77

*Eagle's Nest Beach Resort* *- Marco Island, Florida*
2 Bed - 2 Bath Tower Unit Gold Season (8,000 points)

2023 Operating Fee    $1,014.13
2023 Reserve Fee        $  208.08
2023 Real Estate Tax    $    57.29
         Total                   $1,279.50

Increase of $66.84 or 5.512% over 2022 fees of $1,212.66


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

*Even Year* Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 1BR Plus Platinum (9920 points) that has a Fixed Ski Week and a Floating Spring/Summer/Fall week, that I bought in September 2021.  Paid 2022 Maintenance Fees for my use year last year, but just got billed:

2023 Real Estate Tax    $94.38

Confirmed with a call to Owner Services and on the 2022 Invoice, that Real Estate Taxes were not billed during my use year.


----------



## GT75

BingoBangoBongo said:


> that Real Estate Taxes were not billed during my use year.


I can confirm that for Valdoro also because I own two EOYs at Valdoro (an even and odd).    I don't know if that is standard HGVC.


----------



## PigsDad

*The Charter Club of Marco Beach 2BR Platinum (11200points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2023 Operating Fee $1,052.17
2023 Reserve Fee $284.68
2023 Real Estate Tax $44.47
*Total 2023 MF: $1,381.32*

Increase of $90.99 or 7.1% from 2022 ($1,290.33)

Kurt


----------



## REDDOG24

*Maui Bay Villas (HGVC)
2023 Maintenance Fees & Assessments*
The assessments below do not include Hawaii GE Tax
There are no Studio units at this property
All 1BR units pay the same assessment; no difference between standard/base units & plus/premium units
All 2BR units pay the same assessment; no difference between standard/base units & plus/premium units
All 3BR units pay the same assessment; no difference between standard/base units & plus/premium units
No adjustments for fees between Platinum vs. Gold season

*1 BR (deeds with 10,080 - 33,600 points)*
Operating Fee: $ 1,570.33
Reserve Fee: $ 163.07
Real Estate Tax: $ 448.92
*Total: $ 2,182.32 (+3.9%)

2 BR (deeds with 13,920 - 38,400 points)*
Operating Fee: $ 2,248.15
Reserve Fee: $ 236.89
Real Estate Tax: $ 652.14
*Total: $ 3,137.18 (+3.9%)

3 BR (deeds with 30,720 - 46,000 points)*
Operating Fee: $ 3078.55
Reserve Fee: $327.33
Real Estate Tax: $901.10
*Total: $ 4,306.98 (+3.9%)*


----------



## RX8

*Grand Pacific Palisades, 2BR+, Platinum Season (8400 old points, 13440 new points)*

2022 Operating Fee $1003.59
2022 Reserve Fee $332.50
2022 Real Estate Tax $125.94

*TOTAL $1,462.03 (increase of $64.25 or 4.6%). 17.4 cents/old points, 10.9 cents/new points*

Fee above does not include the $199 HGVC membership fee.


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro Mtn Lodge at Breckenridge, CO - Studio
13440 point room type*

2023 Operating Fee $604.06
2023 Reserve Fee $217.95
2023 Real Estate Tax $26.35
*Total 2023 MF: $848.35*

Increase of $65.15 or 8.32% from 2022 ($783.20)


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge at Park City, Utah - Studio *

All *Studio *units - All seasons
2023 Operating Fee $566.43
2023 Reserve Fee $89.30
2023 Real Estate Tax $32.93
*Total 2023 MF: $688.66*
Increase of $41.86 or 6.47% from 2022 ($646.80)

All *3BR* units - All seasons
2023 Operating Fee $1610.78
2023 Reserve Fee $471.15
2023 Real Estate Tax $173.75
*Total 2023 MF: $2255.68*
Increase of $127.41 or 5.99% from 2022 ($2128.27)

All *4BR* units - All seasons
2023 Operating Fee $2143.48
2023 Reserve Fee $665.92
2023 Real Estate Tax $245.58
*Total 2023 MF: $3054.98*
Increase of $171.03 or 5.93% from 2022 ($2883.95)


----------



## NOLA47

*Parc Soleil*
1 Bedroom Penthouse Plus (platinum season) - every year - 6200 pts (old pts)/9290 (new pts)
2023 Operating Fee - $711.04
2023 Reserve Fee - $270.58
2023 Real Estate Tax - $169.43
*TOTAL 2023 MF:  $1151.05
2022 MF = $1095.15
(Increase of $55.90) or 5.10%

Parc Soleil*
2 Bedroom Plus (platinum season) - every year - 8400 pts (old pts)/13440 (new pts)
2023 Operating Fee - $1026.03
2023 Reserve Fee - $390.87
2023 Real Estate Tax - $254.21
*TOTAL 2023 MF:  $1671.11
2022 MF = $1589.45
(Increase of $81.66) or 5.14%*

Note:  Moderator added


----------



## GT75

NOLA47 said:


> Parc Soleil


Which season are these?      For FL, the MFs (specifically, RE Taxes) are different for each season.


----------



## NOLA47

GT75 said:


> Which season are these?      For FL, the MFs (specifically, RE Taxes) are different for each season.


I can’t find where a season is mentioned.


----------



## Nowaker

*Coylumbridge - 2 BR - 7,000 old / 11,200 new (Original Lodge)*

Annual charge: 470.78 GBP
Reserve fund: 158.32 GBP
VAT: 125.82 GBP
Disbursements: 0.60 GBP
*TOTAL: 755.52 GBP ($926.20 using 1.26 $/£ conversion rate)*

From 663.97 GBP to 755.52 GBP, that's +91.55 GBP, or *+13.8%*.

When accounted for currency conversion at the time of my payment:
from $904.59 (in late Feb 2022) to $926.20 (in early Dec 2022), that's +$21.61, or +2.4%.

Note:  Moderator added items in red


----------



## GT75

*Craigendarroch Lodge - 3 BR - 13,440 new*

Annual charge: £529.10
Reserve fund: £239.99
VAT: £153.81
Disbursements: £9.67
*TOTAL: £932.57  ($1019.66)   *(Conversion rate of 1.09 $/£ used)

Increase of £92.67 or 11.03% from 2022 (£839.90)
Decrease of $101.32 due to exchange rates  or -9.04% from 2022

Note:   MFs were prepaid early with a very favorable conversion rate.


----------



## Frankly-Frankie

GT75 said:


> *Craigendarroch Lodge - 3 BR - 13,440 new*
> 
> Annual charge: £529.10
> Reserve fund: £239.99
> VAT: £153.81
> Disbursements: £9.67
> *TOTAL: £932.57  ($1019.66)*
> 
> Increase of £92.67 or 11.03% from 2022 (£839.90)
> Decrease of $101.32 due to exchange rates  or -9.04% from 2022


Wow. I'm considering this property. 11% seems awfully high; I don't think in studying the annual increases (albeit not in great depth) that I've seen an increase that high. Is this atypical? (To my mind, the exchange rate decrease is not material to the overall percentage increase YTY, although it does have practical implications.)


----------



## GT75

Frankly-Frankie said:


> Wow. I'm considering this property. 11% seems awfully high;


i agree.   I think that the problem is the British inflation rate is running around 13-14%.


----------



## artteachrm

*Borgo alle Vigne (Italy)

3 BR Premier/18,400 Pts (new system)*
Management Charge: €995.46
Reserves: €318.08
*TOTAL AMOUNT DUE: €1313.54 *(approx US $1384.12 at current conversion rate)

*The statement currency charges are in Euros.   (Conversion rate of 1.05 $/€ used)*

The maintenance fee per contract above is the total fee for the number of villas owned.
Fee per Villa:
*1BR 7680 pts/1 BR Plus 9920 pts* €1083.44
*2 BR 11,200 pts/ 2 BR Plus 13,440 pts* €1215.71
*3 BR 13,440 pts/3 BR Premier 18,400 pts* €1313.54
_(Overall combined assessment increase of about *22%* for 2023)

Note: Moderator added_


----------



## artteachrm

*Grand Islander, Hawaii*





*Above does NOT include Hawaii GE Tax*

Hawaii GE Tax for 2 BR at GI for 2023 is $87.80
_(The overall combined assessment for all unit types increased by *5%* for 2023.)_


----------



## artteachrm

*Ocean 22, Myrtle Beach-South Carolina






*

_(The overall combined assessment for all unit types increased by *4.9%* for 2023.)_


----------



## HuskerATL

Craigendarroch 1 bedroom:





*Total: £607 (Increase of £39.60 or 6.98%)*

Glad I prepaid the MF when the exchange rate was 1.14 so about $692


----------



## HuskerATL

Craigendarroch 2 bedroom:





*Total: £805 (Increase of £74.65 or 10.22%)*

Prepaid when the exchange rate was 1.14 so about $918.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Bay Club 2 BDR/2 BTH A Penthouse

Operating fees        1347.96
Reserve Fees           287.65
Real Estate Taxes    129.77
Hawaii GE Tax           77.07

Total                        1842.45

Moderator added:
Increase of $88.58 (5.05%) from 2022 ($1753.87)


----------



## Vkothari916

*Hilton Grand Vacations Marbrisa 2BR Platinum Plus (13440 points)*


2023 Operating Fee $1029.56
2023 Reserve Fee $231.31
2023 Real Estate Tax $197.94
*Total 2023 MF: $1,458.81

Increase of 4.49%*


----------



## letsgobobby

MarBrisa 2BR (11,200 new points) EOYO

2023:
assessment - $514.78
capital reserves - $115.66
property tax - $124.44
total - $754.88

2022:
assessment - $488.41
capital reserves - $110.68
property tax - -$124.44
total - $723.53


----------



## GT75

letsgobobby said:


> MarBrisa 2BR (11,200 new points) EOYO


On MarBrisa for EOYs, do you pay 1/2 MFs each year?


----------



## letsgobobby

GT75 said:


> On MarBrisa for EOYs, do you pay 1/2 MFs each year?


yes exactly


----------



## Frasier

*BAY CLUB 2BR VILLA 13,440 PTS (8,400 PTS BEFORE CONVERSION)*

2023 Operating Fee $1,481.17
2023 Reserve Fee $330.01
2023 Real Estate Tax $148.88
2023 Hawaii GE Tax $85.34

*2023 Total $2,045.40* Increase of 5.16%.
2022 Total $1,944.98



*BAY CLUB 2BR PLAN "B" 11,200 PTS (7,000 PTS BEFORE CONVERSION)*

2023 Operating Fee $1,283.43
2023 Reserve Fee $267.14
2023 Real Estate Tax $120.51
2023 Hawaii GE Tax $73.06

*2023 Total $1,744.14* Increase of 4.99%.
2022 Total $1,661.30


----------



## skier4

*Ocean Enclave/3 Bdrm*
Operating Fee: $1104.45
Reserve Fee: $269.14
Property Taxes: $90.00
TOTAL: $1463.59
Moderator added:    Increase of  $70.55 (5.06%) from 2023 ($1393.04)


----------



## EnjoyingHGV

Kohala Suites (Big Island) | 15,360 (2BR)

2023 Operating Fee: 1252.90
2023 Reserve Fee: 422.63
2023 Real Estate Tax: 92.09
2023 Hawaii GE Tax: 78.95

Total: 1846.57 / 0.1202194010416667 per point

Moderator added:   Same as post #66


----------



## yodaDaenerys

Cyberc said:


> I was just billed the club dues for 2023.
> 
> 2023 dues are: $336
> 
> Since I have opted in on the AI option I assume thats included in the amount.


What is the AI option?


----------



## GT75

yodaDaenerys said:


> What is the AI option?


All Inclusive   (this is available to HC {Hilton Club, former know as bHC [by Hilton Club]})


----------



## yodaDaenerys

Parc Soleil 
26,880 points every other year
2BX room type

2023 Operating Fee: 2052.06
2023 Reserve Fee: 781.74
2023 Real Estate Tax: 508.42

Total: 3342.22 / 0.1243 per point

2023 club dues 291.00


----------



## GT75

yodaDaenerys said:


> 2023 club dues 291.00


If your club dues are $291, then you are a HGV Max owner/member.    We are looking for HGV Max owners to give us actual feedback on booking into HVC/DRI properties.









						HGVC Max Experience booking/Access into HVC/DRI Resorts
					

Looking for actual (not speculation) experience of HGVC Max members booking into HVC/DRI Resorts.   Please share availability.   If you have traveled to HVC/DRI resorts, please also book your experience (how the resorts compare to HGVC resorts).     Hopefully, as this thread develops, TUG...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## GT75

yodaDaenerys said:


> Parc Soleil
> 26,880 points every other year
> 2BX room type


I can not find room type 2BX at Parc Soleil and certainly not one worth 26880 pts.    I suspect that you own 2-2BR (either 2BR Plus or 2 BR Pent) EOY.    This would be consistent with the MFs also from post #46 (assuming that you own in platinum season)


----------



## yodaDaenerys

GT75 said:


> I can not find room type 2BX at Parc Soleil and certainly not one worth 26880 pts.    I suspect that you own 2-2BR (either 2BR Plus or 2 BR Pent) EOY.    This would be consistent with the MFs also from post #46 (assuming that you own in platinum season)
> 
> View attachment 70130


I own 2 every other year 2BR Plus, so the points I receive, and the MF quoted each occur in odd years only.


----------



## REDDOG24

letsgobobby said:


> MarBrisa 2BR (11,200 new points) EOYO
> 2023:
> assessment - $514.78
> capital reserves - $115.66
> property tax - $124.44
> total - $754.88


Thanks.  Just curious, why would your EOY 2BR (11,200 pts) unit be more than 50% of the *$1,458.81 for *2BR Platinum (13,440 pts) reported in post #111?  Assessment and capital reserve check,  but the property tax looks off.  I would have thought tax on 11,200 would be less, not more than the 13,440.  Can you double check and confirm?


----------



## letsgobobby

REDDOG24 said:


> Thanks.  Just curious, why would your EOY 2BR (11,200 pts) unit be more than 50% of the *$1,458.81 for *2BR Platinum (13,440 pts) reported in post #111?  Assessment and capital reserve check,  but the property tax looks off.  I would have thought tax on 11,200 would be less, not more than the 13,440.  Can you double check and confirm?


i noticed that too and don't know. i also note that the property tax is listed the same for 2022 and 2023.


----------



## REDDOG24

*Hilton Grand Vacations Marbrisa 2BR Plus (Platinum 13440 points)*
2023 Operating Fee $1029.56
2023 Reserve Fee $231.31
2023 Real Estate Tax $231.00
*Total 2023 MF + Tax : $1,491.87
MF Increase of 5.23%

Hilton Grand Vacations Marbrisa 2BR (Platinum 11200 points)*
2023 Operating Fee $1029.56
2023 Reserve Fee $231.31
2023 Real Estate Tax $177.00*
Total 2023 MF + TAX : $1,437.87
MF Increase of 5.23%*

2023 Operating Budget Attached
showing 2023 operating & capital assessments for all room types
Real Estate taxes vary by type of unit & season, e.g. tax for 2BR+ is more than 2BR, Platinum is more than Gold


----------



## Anthony Schmid

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Coylumbridge*

lodge 46 - *3 bedroom / Platinum Season*

Management Charge - £501.50
Reserve Fund - £197.93
VAT - £139.89
Disbursements - £0.60

Total GBP Payable - £839.92   ($1016.30 using 1.21 $/£ conversion rate)
(Increase of £91.77 or 12.27%)

Lodge 1 - 2 bedroom / Platinum Season
(This is Original Lodge Type)

Management Charge - £470.78
Reserve Fund - £158.32
VAT - £125.82
Disbursements - £0.60

Total GBP Payable - £755.52


Lodge 51 - *2 bedroom / Platinum Season*
(This is *Deluxe Lodge Type*)

Management Charge - £479.13
Reserve Fund - £184.55
VAT - £131.93
Disbursements - £0.60

Total GBP Payable - £792.21  ($958.57 using 1.21 $/£ conversion rate)
(Increase of £93.88 or 13.44%)

Note:   Moderator added additional information


----------



## SkyBornDancer

Trump International Hotel Las Vegas Platinum Season, 1B+ 14,880  points (9300 old system)
*Maintenance Fees 2023 = 1374.54* (0.092 per point)
Operating Fee    $1,119.88   
Reserve Fee    $191.78   
Real Estate Tax    $62.88

Moderator added:    Increase of $48.01 (3.62%) from 2022 ($1326.53)


----------



## HuskerATL

Craigendarroch Lodges

1 Bedroom
Management Charge - £380.79
Reserve Fund - £116.98
VAT - £99.56
Disbursements - £9.67

Total for 2023: £607
2022: £567.40
Percent increase: 6.98% increase

2 Bedroom
Management Charge - £454.41
Reserve Fund - £208.33
VAT - £132.54
Disbursements - £9.67

Total for 2023: £804.95
2022: £730.35
Percent increase: 10.10% increase

Moderator added:    Already reported in posts #108 & #109


----------



## letsgobobby

artteachrm said:


> *Borgo alle Vigne (Italy)
> 
> 3 BR Premier/18,400 Pts (new system)*
> Management Charge: €995.46
> Reserves: €318.08
> *TOTAL AMOUNT DUE: €1313.54 *(approx US $1384.12 at current conversion rate)
> 
> *The statement currency charges are in Euros.   (Conversion rate of 1.05 $/€ used)*
> 
> The maintenance fee per contract above is the total fee for the number of villas owned.
> Fee per Villa:
> *1BR 7680 pts/1 BR Plus 9920 pts* €1083.44
> *2 BR 11,200 pts/ 2 BR Plus 13,440 pts* €1215.71
> *3 BR 13,440 pts/3 BR Premier 18,400 pts* €1313.54
> _(Overall combined assessment increase of about *22%* for 2023)
> 
> Note: Moderator added_


these don't seem bad per point - not vegas or Scotland but much better than some. especially before this year's 22% increase.  Is that large increase due in large part to the weak euro this year and perhaps some of the costs being priced in dollars? or even if the dollar weakens again will you expect this large increase to hold going forward?


----------

